# IGF-1 LR3 Inject sub Q or IM??



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

Recently purchased kit of IGF-1 LR3, I know most people inject IM but I'm wondering is it ok to inject sub Q as I don't like the thought of doin IM jags into bicep, triceps etc scared of hitting a vein


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

Sub Q is fine and the boat is out on whether IM gives you site specific growth. I prefer IM and to be fair even if you nick a vein it's very little blood


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok thanks mate, il maybe try IM in the easy

Places to begin with like quads and shoulder just to break myself in a bit.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

markpat1973 said:


> Ok thanks mate, il maybe try IM in the easy
> 
> Places to begin with like quads and shoulder just to break myself in a bit.


There are some useful vids on youtube including 1 guy dressed in a military uniform. but the information looks good.


----------

